# Keynote chart-->Image DPI issue



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I have created a very pretty chart in Keynote that is going to be used in a publication. Problem: Exporting from Keynote to TIFF gives me an image that is 72 dpi, with no option to adjust the setting. I need 300dpi. 

Up-rez-ing in Photoshop doesn't provide the nicest results.

Any Keynote gurus have advice?
M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm smarter than I thought I was.

Exporting it as a PDF, then rasterizing as a 300dpi document on import into Photoshop, produced perfect results.

I should check with the publisher: probably the 80k PDF would suffice, rather than send a 24 megabyte TIFF, eh? 

M


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Export to PDF was probably a very smart idea (assuming it vectorized your chart). In the future, if you encounter a similar situation and can't use PDF, another option (assuming you have it as an option) is to change the resolution. Resolution and DPI are linked. In other words, a 640x480 image at 300DPI is the same as a 2667x2000 image at 72DPI. So you could have also exported a huge image resolution, then do an image resize in photoshop to the proper DPI and resolution... it should retain most (or all) of the resolution that way.

A7


----------

